# I found a new hobby!



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Well guys, i found a new hobby, and it is related to fishing.

I welcome you all to the wondeful world of jig tying!

For White Bass


































Sorry the last ones a bit dark...

First attempt at hackle tail (second was the last white bass one)










Bluegill jig










Rubber legged jig. (old chatterbait skirt rubber)










Rubber tail jig










Dry Flies (turkey feather works good as legs)










Worm fly (double hook)










First ties:
http://www.jigcraft.com/jigcraft/showthread.php?tid=6391

Others:
http://www.jigcraft.com/jigcraft/showthread.php?tid=6406
http://www.jigcraft.com/jigcraft/showthread.php?tid=6407
http://www.jigcraft.com/jigcraft/showthread.php?tid=6414


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great hobby! You are doing well!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks WBF. I will get some new pics of new ones i tied today.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good job starting out. Gonna get better and better.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah, i sure hope so. once i get more materials, ill be set. i may need wbf's advice on powder painting though.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

CFKBig57 said:


> yeah, i sure hope so. once i get more materials, ill be set. i may need wbf's advice on powder painting though.


I am sure he will help. He is a good guy.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tied some up real quick!

I call these FurryBugs:


























Found a purdy good hackle:










Cricket?:










Simple as it gets:










Easy Hackle tail (tied 4):










While tying the turkey feather on the cricket, i brushed my index finger across the tip of the hook. Made a pretty nice gash about half an inch long. Those sickles are no joke!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You know whats next dont ya? Go catch a fish on one of those suckers!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

dang those look good.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Man, that is a good relaxing hobby. Be careful, I have an entire room devoted to this. And all the stuff you can buy to support this...like a woman and shoes....


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice job those will catch fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Couldn't be cooler Nick!
I sure like your avatar, and will never forget that big striper.
Nick still has the record for the biggest striper ever caught on The Mighty Red-Fin, 29.9" and 9.99999 pounds!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics Nck, very cool!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

yep, and i still call it the unofficial youth lake record too!

More from today.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If your not pouring your jigs,maybe that could be your next step.What your creating is art you can use.Great job,and good for you not setting around all day playing video games.Thumbs up to who raised you!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

well, i do still play videogames, but i am thinking of selling some of them to pay for this hobby.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They look good Nick. I recently bought an Orvis fly rod and now i would like to learn how to tie some flys also.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> They look good Nick. I recently bought an Orvis fly rod and now i would like to learn how to tie some flys also.


Dude you have trouble tying your shoes!!! Lol

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Great job! There is no better feeling than catching a fish on a fly/jig that you tied yourself. While my schedule is somewhat limited these days, I absolutely covet the time I get to spend at my tying desk and use it to escape life's trials and tribulations and revel in my miniscule creative side.

Keep posting up your creations...this is the stuff that makes 2cool cool!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

lx22f/c said:


> Dude you have trouble tying your shoes!!! Lol
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


That made me laugh. matt ill pm you.


----------

